# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Fruit

## Fleurtje

Hallo ,

Het gaat misschien raar klinken maar ik lust geen fruit , niets van fruit .
Nu ik weet dat dit zeer ongezond is , ben er 23 en heb nog nooit fruit gegeten , behalve toen ik klein was.
Ik zou zo graag elke dag fruit eten maar het probleem is dat ik er zo een afschuw van heb.
Ik heb al geprobeerd maar als ik het in mijn mond heb moet ik altijd wurgen , of hoe zeggen ze dat ? Het komt er soms weer uit .
Soms denk ik dan dat het allemaal in mijn hoofd zit maar ik weet echt niet hoe ik dit moet overbruggen .
Ik wil gezond eten , ook meer groenten die ik ook zelden eet , maar hoe begin je daaraan als het altijd precies lijkt alsof je slakken ofzo aan het eten bent?

Help  :Frown:

----------


## Petra717

Is het misschien een ideetje op te beginnen met vruchtensappen? 
Wat is jou associatie met fruit, oftewel waar denk je aan als je fruit voor je hebt? 

knuffel,
petra

----------


## Fleurtje

> Is het misschien een ideetje op te beginnen met vruchtensappen? 
> Wat is jou associatie met fruit, oftewel waar denk je aan als je fruit voor je hebt? 
> 
> knuffel,
> petra


Als ik fruit voor me heb is dat zo van , bah zo een geur en de sappigheid daar hou ik ook niet van , ik doe echt wel mijn best maar het lukt me gewoon niet op mijn eentje. Mijn vriend probeert me fruit te doen eten maar als ik niet wil stopt hij gewoon , ik vind het zo lastig , later als ik kinderen wil moet ik gewoon gezond leven . Wat moet ik toch doen ???  :Frown:

----------


## Sanne&Daan

ik ben het met petra eens begin eens met sapjes misschien dat dat helpt, zoniet ga naar je huisarts misschien kan hij je door verwijzen naar een specialist wie weet kom je er dan vanaf, hopelijk heb je er wat aan.
groetjes Sanne

----------


## Fleurtje

Of misschien gewoon eens door de zure appel bijten ?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Fleurtje,

Is het inmiddels al gelukt om fruit te eten?
Je kan fruit en groente ook combineren met iets wat je lekker vind zodat je het leert eten zoals bv stukjes fruit door de yoghurt of vla heen doen, een bowl maken (fruit met siroop en evt wijn of ander drankje), zelf perzikijs (of andere smaak) maken met echte perzikjes, aardbeien of druiven kun je dopen in chocoladefondue, ananas of paprika of andere groente of fruit kun je dopen in kaasfondue. Net wat je lekker vind en dan telkens wat minder yoghurt, vla of fondue bij groente of fruit gebruiken zodat je langzaam aan de echte smaak kan wennen tot je het zonder ook kan eten.
Succes in elk geval!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

